# Such a blazing hot summer!!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG... In all my years living in So. Cal (which has been since birth), I cannot remember a YEAR that has been so HOT !
Here are just a few of our hot day memories... please add your Hot Day pic's...
WE Will All Feel a Little COOLER!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the pics, TK. I probably would have joined the dogs in the fountain!

I didn't take too many pics this summer mainly because it's so hot that we only walk after sundown. These are from back in July at a new to us trail. You start off on a nice shady path through the woods where there are some pretty cool live oaks. 

I asked if Scout wanted to pose in it, but she declined. So you're going down the path with not too much to see and then it starts to open up and at the end you're greeted with this amazing vista of the marsh. 






There's not a lot of open space around here, so the ocean and the marsh are such a treat to the eyes. The short trail officially ends here, but I notice a wildlife trail off to the side. Lots of crabs to hunt. 




There's an earth berm running the length of the side trail. A perfect spot to pose.



Shortly after this, my camera malfunctioned. I later found that the aperture was stuck on the smallest F stop, so all the pictures came out way underexposed. Scout had had enough of the heat and dove into the tidal creek behind the berm. She came out covered in the thick, sulfurous mud, we call pluff mud. I snapped a picture anyway and thanks to some computer editing recovered enough of the data to get this:



One very happy, very muddy pup!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Summer heat means you got to have water.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

And one of Cash pouting if he didn't get his daily run.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This was actually a hunting day, we were having such a great time at Prado Regional Park, but Mr. F needed a much deserved break.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

A few from Indiana and North Carolina. Talk about hot!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a throw back picture to when Cash was a young pup with his big brother Cooper. They were enjoying a block of ice under the shade of a tree to beat the heat.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of my hens decided to marinade herself before throwing herself on the bbq


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby decided to help herself to a cold one of mine from the fridge


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - just like the BRITS ! you cook your chicken in WINE ! not WINE your chicken !


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Harrigab - your pictures crack me up. Our chocolate lab always follows my husband around the yard when he mows. He will sometimes grab a cold one and set it on the fence post. She waits until he turns his back and tries to help herself.  Our chickens aren't so lucky.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Not that far away - PIKE loves it !


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

SNOW!!!

YESSSSSS...... Bring it on!!!


----------

